# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Six crucial things to watch out for when buying vitamins and supplements

## donnay

Six crucial things to watch out for when buying vitamins and supplements

Wednesday, February 27, 2013 by: *Ethan A. Huff*, staff writer

Not all vitamins and dietary supplements are the same. Many popular supplement brands, in fact, contain artificial additives, synthetic flow agents, chemical colorings, and even imitation vitamin compounds that your body does not recognize and cannot fully process. So how can you know whether or not the vitamins and supplements you buy are safe and effective? Here are six helpful tips on what to watch out for when buying vitamins and supplements.

1) *Synthetic vitamins*. There is a big difference between the natural vitamins found in food and the so-called vitamins added to many popular dietary supplements. Whole-food based vitamins are uniquely bioavailable, and occur naturally in foods, plants, and herbs. Synthetic vitamins, on the other hand, are produced in a laboratory, and may be derived from toxic sources such as coal tar and petroleum.

How can you know the difference? Synthetic vitamins are typically listed on ingredient labels by their isolated names -- ascorbic acid (vitamin C), riboflavin (vitamin B2), and dl-alpha tocopherol acetate (vitamin E) are all examples of synthetic vitamins commonly added to vitamins and supplements, including multivitamin formulas. Stick with whole food-based vitamins and supplements, including those that clearly delineate their being derived from plants or other natural sources.

"In addition to being synthetic, isolated vitamins are missing all their naturally occurring essential synergistic co-factors and transporters," explains the Organic Consumers Association (OCA). "A synthetic vitamin can stimulate a cell's metabolism, but it cannot upgrade or replace the cell's components with superior, better quality elements. The results? A degraded cell." (http://www.organicconsumers.org/nutricon/qa.cfm)

2) *Magnesium stearate.* Believe it or not, many supplements, including those made by more reputable brands, contain a flow agent additive that, over time, can actually block the absorption of nutrients into your body. This ingredient is known as magnesium stearate, and regular consumption of it is linked to the development of a harmful "biofilm" in the intestines that may cause digestive problems.

Despite having the word magnesium in its name, magnesium stearate is not a source of nutritive magnesium. The only reason why *supplement* manufacturers add the chalk-like substance to their products is to make them easier to process through manufacturing equipment. But the long-term health consequences of ingesting magnesium stearate may not be worth the risk.

3) *Titanium dioxide.* Another unnecessary additive found in many supplements, titanium dioxide, which is often used as a pigment in *vitamins* and supplements, comes with its own set of health risks. An untested nanoparticle powder made from titanium bits, titanium dioxide has been linked to causing autoimmune disorders, cancer, and various other diseases. Besides the fact that it belongs to a class of particles known to cause cell damage, titanium dioxide serves no therapeutic purpose whatsoever, which means it does not belong in a health supplement.

"Titanium dioxide has recently been classified by the International Agency for Research on Cancer (IARC) as an IARC Group 2B carcinogen 'possibly carcinogen[ic] to humans,'" explains the Canadian Centre for Occupational Health & Safety on its website. "This evidence showed that high concentrations of pigment-grade (powdered) and ultrafine titanium dioxide dust caused respiratory tract cancer in rats exposed by inhalation and intratracheal instillation." (http://www.naturalnews.com/027000_ti..._vitamins.html)

4) *Artificial colors.* Though not as common in more reputable vitamin and supplement brands, artificial colors are still present in many mainstream supplements. The Pfizer-owned brand of *supplements* marketed as Centrum, for instance, contain toxic coloring agents like FD&C Blue No. 2 Aluminum Lake and FD&C Red No. 40 Aluminum Lake, both of which are potential neurotoxins. Even children's vitamins like Flintstones Complete contain these and other toxic coloring agents. (http://www.greenmedinfo.com)

5) *Genetically-modified organisms (GMOs)*. If your vitamin or supplement formula contains ingredients like maltodextrin, citric acid, dextrose, vegetable-based fillers, sugars of any kind, or even synthetic vitamin C (ascorbic acid), chances are it also contains *GMOs*. Unless specifically stated on the bottle as being GMO-free, a vitamin supplement that is not whole food-based more than likely contains ingredients derived from GMOs.

Soybean oil is often used as a filler in gelcap-based supplements, and is a common source of GMOs. Vitamin E is another common GMO additive typically derived from soy, more than 90 percent of which is of GMO origin in the U.S. Other common GMO ingredients, unless otherwise labeled, include soy lecithin, inositol, choline, vegetable oil, and vegetable cellulose. (http://www.responsibletechnology.org...ping-Guide.pdf)

6) *Irradiation.* The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) currently prohibits the use of irradiation as a sterilizing protocol for dietary supplements. But this does not mean that every raw ingredient used in dietary supplements is free of irradiation, as suppliers have been caught in the past illegally selling irradiated raw materials. A European Commission study from back in 2002, for instance, found that nearly half of all dietary supplements tested in Europe contained ingredients that had been illegally irradiated. (http://www.nutraingredients.com)

Since most supplement manufacturers will insist that their products are not irradiated, the best way to know for sure is to ask a company directly whether or not it tests and verifies the integrity of all its raw ingredients. If it does not, urge the company to do so and ask for test results.

*Sources for this article include:*

http://www.draxe.com

http://www.optinutri.net/supplements.html

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/039271_vi...#ixzz2M7LezCdq

----------


## Working Poor

I was looking in a pharmacy once at their vitamins and I asked where on the label does it say what the source of the vitamins is?
He replied back to me ,"oh you don't want know the source".

I put the bottle back on the shelf and said,"oh the hell you say I do want to know"

----------


## donnay

> I was looking in a pharmacy once at their vitamins and I asked where on the label does it say what the source of the vitamins is?
> He replied back to me ,"oh you don't want know the source".
> 
> I put the bottle back on the shelf and said,"oh the hell you say I do want to know"



Exactly!  That's why TPTB are pushing this country into Codex Almentarius.  If we do not educate ourselves it will be the end of health freedom!

----------


## Working Poor

I know Donnay this upsets me more than ndaa and drone strikes combined

----------


## donnay

> I know Donnay this upsets me more than ndaa and drone strikes combined


Total agreement.  How in the heck are we going to fight these tyrannical bastards if we are not even healthy enough to hold a thought?  Getting healthy is key to fighting them.  They know it, that is why they are pushing these poisons in vaccines, water, air and food.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

"Magnesium stearate (vegetable source)" is listed on my (better) vitamins.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Total agreement.  How in the heck are we going to fight these tyrannical bastards if we are not even healthy enough to hold a thought?  Getting healthy is key to fighting them.  They know it, that is why they are pushing these poisons in vaccines, water, air and food.


+ a bunch.  While we're on this topic, I'd like to add that if your ph balance is poor, vitamins will just give you expensive urine.  Test yourself with ph paper (available at most health food stores and pharmacies).  I've never needed it, but there are several supplements for improving ph.  A health food store person would probably know.

----------


## Working Poor

I was part of the beginning health movement during the 60s we saw this stuff coming back then all of us vowed to fight tooth and nail for heath causes. But with the brain washing of the public with all the crap is in our air water and food it is a very difficult fight. Everyone please support your local health food store they do so much to help educate the public.

----------


## Romulus

> + a bunch.  While we're on this topic, I'd like to add that if your ph balance is poor, vitamins will just give you expensive urine.  Test yourself with ph paper (available at most health food stores and pharmacies).  I've never needed it, but there are several supplements for improving ph.  A health food store person would probably know.


your pH is self regulating... the body always balances it... but the key is to make it easy for the body to do so, so its more balanced than recovering from being acidic all the time.

----------


## Deborah K

Donnay, we're in the process of expanding our gardens and orchard which will include around 50 different varieties of fruits, nuts, seeds, and veggies.  We also expanded our chicken coop, and now we raise for meat as well as eggs.  We're building hutches and will be raising rabbits for food and fur. And after we get the hydroponics set up to grow duckweed, we're gonna start raising talapia (they thrive on duckweed).  Going to start beekeeping again, and we're still debating whether we should get milking goats.  We're also big into composting and have a (sort of) red worm farm.  

I completely agree with you about the importance of health.  Obamacare and codex alimentarius will be a huge detriment to our society.  We all need to do whatever we can to raise and grow our own food, or buy organic food whenever and wherever we possibly can.  I can't stress it enough.

----------


## donnay

> + a bunch.  While we're on this topic, I'd like to add that if your ph balance is poor, vitamins will just give you expensive urine.  Test yourself with ph paper (available at most health food stores and pharmacies).  I've never needed it, but there are several supplements for improving ph.  A health food store person would probably know.



Without minerals your vitamins are worthless--the best minerals are *colloidal*.   You must have both.  *Organic Apple Cider Vinegar with MOTHER* will help equalize your pH.  Lemon in your water will also help it too.

----------


## libertygrl

> I was looking in a pharmacy once at their vitamins and I asked where on the label does it say what the source of the vitamins is?
> He replied back to me ,"oh you don't want know the source".
> 
> I put the bottle back on the shelf and said,"oh the hell you say I do want to know"


A couple of months back my aunt bought my father a bottle of Centrum vitamins for seniors.  I was curious and looked on the back and there had to be a list of about 30-40 perservatives!  So I looked closely to see who the manufacturer was and it said Pfizer!  Luckily he didn't take any.  I get supplements through my chiropractor such as Standard Process and Metagenics which I trust.  

Alot of these pharamceutical companies want to cash in on the health industry by putting this garbage out.  It's probably just as bad as their drugs!

----------


## donnay

> A couple of months back my aunt bought my father a bottle of Centrum vitamins for seniors.  I was curious and looked on the back and there had to be a list of about 30-40 perservatives!  So I looked closely to see who the manufacturer was and it said Pfizer!  Luckily he didn't take any.  I get supplements through my chiropractor such as Standard Process and Metagenics which I trust.  
> 
> Alot of these pharamceutical companies want to cash in on the health industry by putting this garbage out.  It's probably just as bad as their drugs!



Metagenics is a great company!  I also like *Pure Encapsulations*, and *NOW*.  Pharmaceutical-grade vitamins and minerals.  For herbal extracts *Herb Pharm* is great too.

*Youngevity* is what I have been using for over a year and I have been feeling like I did twenty years ago!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *your pH is self regulating... the body always balances it*... but the key is to make it easy for the body to do so, so its more balanced than recovering from being acidic all the time.


in the sense that it automatically attempts to compensate for high acidity, yes.  To compensate for acidity, your body will use up resources trying to keep you _alive_ that it would otherwise be using to keep you healthy.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> Metagenics is a great company!  I also like *Pure Encapsulations*, and *NOW*.  Pharmaceutical-grade vitamins and minerals.  For herbal extracts *Herb Pharm* is great too.
> 
> *Youngevity* is what I have been using for over a year and I have been feeling like I did twenty years ago!


I use NOW for my B-Complex, but other than that I stick to ON for my Glutamine / HMB and use Controlled Labs for my multi (Orange Triad). That hits everything I need to, and my Nature's Best low carb Whey hits anything else that is low. I was thinking of maybe getting a ZMA also, but have to check what my daily intake of those minerals are. I find that bodybuilding brands usually have the highest quality.

----------


## donnay

> I use NOW for my B-Complex, but other than that I stick to ON for my Glutamine / HMB and use Controlled Labs for my multi (Orange Triad). That hits everything I need to, and my Nature's Best low carb Whey hits anything else that is low. I was thinking of maybe getting a ZMA also, but have to check what my daily intake of those minerals are. I find that bodybuilding brands usually have the highest quality.


As far as whey protein is concerned, this is my personal favorite-- *Tera's Whey*.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

I've been using Premier Research Labs, which is "expient-free".    www.prlabs.com

----------


## Dr.3D

> Metagenics is a great company!  I also like *Pure Encapsulations*, and *NOW*.  Pharmaceutical-grade vitamins and minerals.  For herbal extracts *Herb Pharm* is great too.
> 
> *Youngevity* is what I have been using for over a year and I have been feeling like I did twenty years ago!


I'm having one heck of a hard time finding vitamin C and L-lysine that doesn't have Magnesium Stearate in them.
I just checked the NOW brand and it has that stuff in it too.
http://www.nowfoods.com/Supplements/...-C/M003654.htm
http://www.nowfoods.com/Supplements/...ds/M045328.htm

Can't even find a dealer for the Pure Encapsulations products.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> I'm having one heck of a hard time finding vitamin C and L-lysine that doesn't have Magnesium Stearate in them.
> I just checked the NOW brand and it has that stuff in it too.
> http://www.nowfoods.com/Supplements/...-C/M003654.htm
> http://www.nowfoods.com/Supplements/...ds/M045328.htm
> 
> Can't even find a dealer for the Pure Encapsulations products.


Don't worry, if it does have harmful effects there is such a low quantity that it is negligible. I've never heard of a Vitamin C product with L-Lysine....that is odd as L-Lysine is critical in Calcium supplements as it aids in osteoblast creation (in other words, helps your body absorb the calcium you're taking in through calcitonin stimulation..homeostatic balance by bringing your blood CA++ levels back in order).

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> As far as whey protein is concerned, this is my personal favorite-- *Tera's Whey*.


I like Nature's Best because it has a lot of essential nutrients and minerals as well as almost zero carbs. Very good product.

http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134405

Don't mind the price you can get it a lot cheaper elsewhere.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Don't worry, if it does have harmful effects there is such a low quantity that it is negligible. *I've never heard of a Vitamin C product with L-Lysine*....that is odd as L-Lysine is critical in Calcium supplements as it aids in osteoblast creation (in other words, helps your body absorb the calcium you're taking in through calcitonin stimulation..homeostatic balance by bringing your blood CA++ levels back in order).


Here is one.  I've ordered six bottles of this stuff but find it cheaper to just use the vitamin C, L-Lysine and L-Proline I can get from the pharmacy.
http://store.ourhealthcoop.com/Heart...Caps-p/hev.htm

----------


## brandon

I only read the first couple sentences. wtf is a "synthetic flow agent"? Never heard of that before. I tried googling it and there were basically no results and this article was the top result.  Seems like just a bunch of quackery to me. Can anyone enlighten me?


google search only has 224 results, and nearly all of them seem to just be reposts of this article.

https://www.google.com/search?q=synt...w=1920&bih=976

----------


## libertyjam

> A couple of months back my aunt bought my father a bottle of Centrum vitamins for seniors.  I was curious and looked on the back and there had to be a list of about 30-40 perservatives!  So I looked closely to see who the manufacturer was and it said Pfizer!  Luckily he didn't take any.  I get supplements through my chiropractor such as Standard Process and Metagenics which I trust.  
> 
> Alot of these pharamceutical companies want to cash in on the health industry by putting this garbage out.  It's probably just as bad as their drugs!


The other thing about Centrum and similar cheap mass-produced multi's is that the mineral portions are basically just made of essentially ground up rocks.  Your body cannot absorb them and they could contribute to clogging your gut, that is if the capsules are dissolved in any way in the first place.

----------


## donnay

> I'm having one heck of a hard time finding vitamin C and L-lysine that doesn't have Magnesium Stearate in them.
> I just checked the NOW brand and it has that stuff in it too.
> http://www.nowfoods.com/Supplements/...-C/M003654.htm
> http://www.nowfoods.com/Supplements/...ds/M045328.htm
> 
> Can't even find a dealer for the Pure Encapsulations products.


http://www.idealvitamins.com/LysineC...ons_p_659.html
http://search.idealvitamins.com/sear...%20Vitamin%20c
http://www.pureformulas.com/pure-enc....dU2CUkln.dpbs

----------


## donnay

> I only read the first couple sentences. wtf is a "synthetic flow agent"? Never heard of that before. I tried googling it and there were basically no results and this article was the top result.  Seems like just a bunch of quackery to me. Can anyone enlighten me?
> 
> 
> google search only has 224 results, and nearly all of them seem to just be reposts of this article.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=synt...w=1920&bih=976



Anticaking agent
*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
Jump to: navigation, search

An anticaking agent is an additive placed in powdered or granulated materials, such as table salt, to prevent the formation of lumps and for easing packaging, transport, and consumption.

An anticaking agent in salt is denoted in the ingredients, for example, as "anti-caking agent (554)", which is sodium aluminosilicate, a man-made product. This product is present in many commercial table salts as well as dried milks, egg mixes, sugar products, and flours. In Europe, sodium ferrocyanide (535) and potassium ferrocyanide (536) are more common anticaking agents in table salt. Natural anticaking agents used in more expensive table salt include calcium carbonate and magnesium carbonate.

Some anticaking agents are soluble in water; others are soluble in alcohols or other organic solvents. They function either by adsorbing excess moisture, or by coating particles and making them water repellent. Calcium silicate (CaSiO3), a commonly used anti-caking agent, added to e.g. table salt, absorbs both water and oil.

Anticaking agents are also used in non-food items such as road salt,[1] fertilisers,[2] cosmetics,[3] synthetic detergents,[4] and in manufacturing applications.

List of anticaking agents

The following anticaking agents are listed in order by their E number.

    E341 Tricalcium phosphate
    E460(ii) Powdered cellulose
* E470b Magnesium stearate*
    E500 Sodium bicarbonate
    E535 Sodium ferrocyanide
    E536 Potassium ferrocyanide
    E538 Calcium ferrocyanide
    E542 Bone phosphate
    E550 Sodium silicate
    E551 Silicon dioxide
    E552 Calcium silicate
    E553a Magnesium trisilicate
    E553b Talcum powder
    E554 Sodium aluminosilicate
    E555 Potassium aluminium silicate
    E556 Calcium aluminosilicate
    E558 Bentonite
    E559 Aluminium silicate
    E570 Stearic acid
    E900 Polydimethylsiloxane

References

    ^ "Anticaking Admixtures to Road Salt". Transportation.org. Retrieved 2010-06-17.
    ^ "Fertilizer compositions containing alkylene oxide adduct anticaking agents". Google.com. Retrieved 2010-06-17.
    ^ "Talc Information". Cosmeticsinfo.org. Retrieved 2010-06-17.
    ^ "Synthetic Detergents: Introduction to Detergent Chemistry". Chemistry.co.nz. 2006-12-15. Archived from the original on 26 May 2010. Retrieved 2010-06-17.

Stub icon 	This food ingredient-related article is a stub. You can help Wikipedia by expanding it.

----------


## Dr.3D

> http://www.idealvitamins.com/LysineC...ons_p_659.html
> http://search.idealvitamins.com/sear...%20Vitamin%20c
> http://www.pureformulas.com/pure-enc....dU2CUkln.dpbs


Thanks. 

I just weighed the pills I'm taking and the vitamin C weighs 297mg more than the 1000mg it is supposed to weigh.  The L-Lysine weighs 314mg more than the 500mg it is supposed to weigh.  Taking as many as I take every day, that comes to 9.776g of stuff I don't need in my diet.

----------

